# Retired And Applying To Rent An Apartment?



## ClassicRockr (Jun 24, 2018)

When a couple is retired, but can only rely on SS as an income and Savings in the bank, wonder how that is looked at when renting an apartment? 

I mean, when we moved to Colorado, then to North Carolina, then to here, neither of us had a job when we arrived, but was still able to apply and get an apartment. I'm sure there are those that move to a city that don't have a job when they move and still are able to rent an apartment. When Seniors retire, whether or not they have a retirement income, other than SS, they will still need someplace to live. Guess the apartment complex goes by retirement income and Savings in the bank. 

However, we do have a credit card from a small photography business that we use to have a license for. We still have business cards from it as well. 

Obviously, apartment complexes want to make sure the people have an income, or savings, to cover the rent each and every month. 

Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 24, 2018)

Most landlords I've known require a SS # to check for your credit rating and also an income. Unless there is some state welfare involved, that's been my experience.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 24, 2018)

I would encourage you to start your search on the internet.

Take a look at subsidized senior citizen and unsubsidized apartment complexes in the area that you are interested in and when you see something that interests you contact them and find out what they require.

Good credit, no record of charge-offs or evictions and minimal debt are all plus factors that a landlord may use to stretch the income requirements.

A big plus factor is that SS is a guaranteed source of income without all of the traditional withholding and minimal income tax compared to earned income.

More important is making sure that the monthly rent is reasonable enough for you to absorb future increases and also to be able to enjoy other aspects of retirement.  

When we are employed we have the benefit of pay increases and promotions that allow us to stretch a little and grow into our monthly expenses but in retirement that is not likely to happen.

Good luck!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 24, 2018)

A couple of things we have going for us:

We will have lived in our current apartment in this complex for 10 1/2 years at the time we intend to move.

Our credit seems to be awfully good. We have just gotten two descent credit card raises on two different credit cards.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 24, 2018)

I'm not a landlord, but most would not consider savings because a person can withdraw it at anytime.  Also, if someone offers a few months rent in advance that can be a red flag, and they might think that gives them carte blanche to do whatever they want...violate the lease and expect special treatment.

SS is guaranteed - no worries about a layoff, firing, reduction in hours.

Checking a credit report is fine, but a good landlord will want to see proof of income. A credit report might reveal whether a person pays their bills on time and verify where the person lived, but it's not necessarily an indicator of a good tenant.  Landlords also should do criminal check and police report check.  Someone with perfect credit might be a domestic violence problem, throw loud/noisy parties, or deal drugs.

Someone who has lived in the same apt for several yrs is a better prospect than someone who has moved frequently.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 27, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> I would encourage you to start your search on the internet.
> 
> Take a look at subsidized senior citizen and unsubsidized apartment complexes in the area that you are interested in and when you see something that interests you contact them and find out what they require.
> 
> ...



I agree with the above.  The only way to find out what a landlord requires is to ask them.

I am sure that each landlord makes his/her/their rules about what they  will accept or reject as and income threshold for renters.  However, I  believe that most landlords around here use a 33.3% rent to income  ratio, which means that they will rent only to people for whom the rent  does not exceed 1/3 of a renter's income.  So,for instance, if the rent  is $1,000 a month, you would have to have an income of $3,000 a month to qualify.

I don't think, at least around here, that most landlords care much about your savings, because that could be withdrawn and used by you at any time.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 27, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> A couple of things we have going for us:
> 
> We will have lived in our current apartment in this complex for 10 1/2 years at the time we intend to move.
> 
> Our credit seems to be awfully good. We have just gotten two descent credit card raises on two different credit cards.



I've had a job where I had to qualify people for a 48-unit apartment building. If your landlord gives you a good recommendation, I see no problem.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 27, 2018)

Also, I approved a person who had absolutely no credit report and who had taken care of his parents and lived with them for many years and then inherited property from them and had a good bank account because of it. I took a chance and he turned out to be one of the best tenants ever.  A lot of it has to do with intuition about a person. But then I thought I had good intuitions and they turned to have problems, not so much in paying rent, but in personal lives with who they lived with and domestic and personal issues. But overall decisions turned out well. The thing is that an owner can't just think about their own selves and their incomes but also the other tenants and  their welfare. That's how we always thought about it. Talking about multi-tenant buildings, that is.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 27, 2018)

A problem tenant can cause turnover, which can be expensive. Instead of complaining about certain things some people will simply move.


----------



## jujube (Jun 27, 2018)

I have to wonder what one does for references from a previous landlord when one hasn't rented for more than 40 years.  I've been a homeowner for that long and then sold my last house and moved into the Spousal Equivalent's house.  I'd have absolutely no references.  I'd have to live in a large cardboard box somewhere.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 27, 2018)

jujube said:


> I have to wonder what one does for references from a previous landlord when one hasn't rented for more than 40 years.  I've been a homeowner for that long and then sold my last house and moved into the Spousal Equivalent's house.  I'd have absolutely no references.  I'd have to live in a large cardboard box somewhere.


I will give u references, even co-sign for a shipping container, they make great tiny houses.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 27, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> A problem tenant can cause turnover, which can be expensive. Instead of complaining about certain things some people will simply move.



It depends on how good a landlord you have and how responsive they are about complaints. I know I've had to deal with that kind of thing and mostly you can prevent it with a good background check. Believe me, as a owner's representative, I've lived that.


----------



## jujube (Jun 27, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> I will give u references, even co-sign for a shipping container, they make great tiny houses.



Oh, but the cardboard box is portable.  If I don't like my neighbors at the steam vent, I can just pick it up and move to another vent.

_  Now I gotta cut loose.....footloose......kick off the Goodwill shoes...….._


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 28, 2018)

jujube said:


> Oh, but the cardboard box is portable.  If I don't like my neighbors at the steam vent, I can just pick it up and move to another vent.
> 
> _  Now I gotta cut loose.....footloose......kick off the Goodwill shoes...….._


Ok. U a ramblin woman.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 28, 2018)

Hope it's okay if the rest of us get back to topic and try to have a mature non-chat room discussion.

Thanks.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 28, 2018)

Olivia said:


> It depends on how good a landlord you have and how responsive they are about complaints. I know I've had to deal with that kind of thing and mostly you can prevent it with a good background check. Believe me, as a owner's representative, I've lived that.



But some things don't show up in background checks:

Nosiness
Overly friendly, gossip
Arguing which doesn't reach level of calling police
Tenant who allows someone to couch surf "until they get on their feet"


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 28, 2018)

Delete.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 28, 2018)

Good ideas in my Thread. 

We do have a credit card from a small photography business we use to have. It didn’t go very far and we canceled the city license for it, but still have the credit card and business card. 

So we could write down “semi-retired” instead of “retired”. I was the photographer and my wife was my Assistant. 

It’s a tough call when SS is the only income, other than a part-time job (if that can be found at a Seniors age and health status).


----------



## JimW (Jun 28, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> A couple of things we have going for us:
> 
> We will have lived in our current apartment in this complex for 10 1/2 years at the time we intend to move.
> 
> Our credit seems to be awfully good. We have just gotten two descent credit card raises on two different credit cards.



With all of the free credit report companies a click away these days, how do you not know what your credit score is?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 28, 2018)

I would encourage you to stick with the truth and not puff up your rental application with phony sources of nonexistent income, it speaks to your character and could work against you if it is discovered by the property manager.

Millions of Americans live on Social Security and they all manage to find a place to live.

Good luck!


----------



## JimW (Jun 28, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Good ideas in my Thread.
> 
> *We do have a credit card from a small photography business we use to have. It didn’t go very far and we canceled the city license for it, but still have the credit card and business card. *
> 
> ...



What good will that do when you can't show any proof of income? Don't lie, more often than not it will come back to bite you in the arse.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 28, 2018)

For the apartment we rented in Colorado, my wife listed a part-time job she was no longer working and we got the apartment. Used the same job to get an apartment in North Carolina and here, with no problem. Guess she put down the income she was (past tense) making. 

Not for this thread, but I’ve lied on an employment application (dates) with no problem. A company can’t check when the company is closed-shut down.

Our credit has to be good, since we still get offers for more credit cards, but don’t take them. An increase in credit, means a person has good credit.


----------



## JimW (Jun 28, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> For the apartment we rented in Colorado, my wife listed a part-time job she was no longer working and we got the apartment. Used the same job to get an apartment in North Carolina and here, with no problem. Guess she put down the income she was (past tense) making.
> 
> Not for this thread, but I’ve lied on an employment application (dates) with no problem. A company can’t check when the company is closed-shut down.
> 
> Our credit has to be good, since we still get offers for more credit cards, but don’t take them. An increase in credit, means a person has good credit.



:holymoly:


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 28, 2018)

Sometimes it’s a necessity to take a step out of the truth. 

We got the apartments and I got job offers, that I took with nothing happening later.


----------



## JimW (Jun 28, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Sometimes it’s a necessity to take a step out of the truth.
> 
> We got the apartments and I got job offers, that I took with nothing happening later.



People usually get rewarded with the life they've earned.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 28, 2018)

JimW said:


> People usually get rewarded with the life they've earned.



Don't really understand, but...…

A lot of times, again somewhat "off subject", when someone is selling something, they won't tell everything that is wrong with what they are selling. What the buyer doesn't ask about, is the seller's profit. 

A lot of people can't work in Sales due to the fact that, and it's pretty well known, in sales, a person has to lie to an extent to make money.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 28, 2018)

It depends on the lie really. The two women I had the trouble with lied about their men. One said she was getting divorced and then told me her husband was there just to help her move in. Right. He ended up living there and was a creepy guy. Got them out because of renovating all the apartments in the building. Months later cops came by to ask about her and looked at her application for an apartment. Seems like she disappeared or something else not good.  The other woman moved in and then moved in her paramour who she met online and they ended up having fights where she ran out with just her underwear on and I got the report from the apartment complex security guards. They pled their case but we evicted them anyway. These two women paid their rent, no problem. But there are just some things you can't predict because of lies.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 28, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> But some things don't show up in background checks:
> 
> Nosiness
> Overly friendly, gossip
> ...



Those are pretty tame, actually. The only problems I encountered that I qualified were the two women I just posted about. There were a few more with differing problems but were already there when I took over. One older women had a caretaker who didn't have a key and came over to the office for me to let her in because there was no response to her knocking. Took a security guard with me and opened the door and there she was half-naked on the floor by her bed. A phone was nearby by she didn't use it. And then there was the alcoholic who passed out on the floor in front of the elevator. And the woman who just left her apartment with everything in it and told us to sell her stuff to pay for her back rent. Lovely, expensive stuff, but it was a hell of a lot of work! 

There's more. I could write a book.


----------



## JimW (Jun 28, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Don't really understand, but...…
> 
> A lot of times, again somewhat "off subject", when someone is selling something, they won't tell everything that is wrong with what they are selling. What the buyer doesn't ask about, is the seller's profit.
> 
> A lot of people can't work in Sales due to the fact that, and it's pretty well known, in sales, a person has to lie to an extent to make money.



You do understand that lying is wrong, yes? Just because other people do it, that does not make it okay for you or I to do it. When I find out that a person has lied to me, their character takes a major hit and I usually disassociate with that person. I certainly will never do business with that person again. People who make a life of lies and deceit no matter how small they may be, usually end up living life unable to trust anyone else. That's a tough way to go through life.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 28, 2018)

I would have a hard time believing that everyone in this forum has always told the truth about different things. 

Sometimes words like integrity, truthfulness and words like them have to be left outside the door in order to get some things. 

I stood right by my wife, even when I knew she no longer worked for the company she had written down on the application. I completely understood why she was doing it. 
She stood right by me even thou she knew the dates I had written down on an application weren’t totally correct. She totally understood why I was doing it.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 28, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> I would have a hard time believing that everyone in this forum has always told the truth about different things.
> 
> Sometimes words like integrity, truthfulness and words like them have to be left outside the door in order to get some things.
> 
> ...



Lies of omission are one thing and are bad enough. But deliberately lying? That's an entire category in it self and could get anyone into really deep trouble. I advise against it. And accusing everyone else of doing it to make yourself feel better? Think again.


----------



## JimW (Jun 28, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Lies of omission are one thing and are bad enough. But deliberately lying? That's an entire category in it self and could get anyone into really deep trouble. I advise against it. And accusing everyone else of doing it to make yourself feel better? Think again.



:dito:


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 28, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Lies of omission are one thing and are bad enough. But deliberately lying? That's an entire category in it self and could get anyone into really deep trouble. I advise against it. And accusing everyone else of doing it to make yourself feel better? Think again.



As I’ve already stated...... It got us the apartments we’ve lived in, with no problems. 

And, it got me jobs without any problems. 

So, doing it hasn’t hurt us. We’ve lived in our current apartment for 9 years now.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 28, 2018)

I want to thank all of you for your replies to this thread. We will do what we think is best. 

Again, thanks.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 28, 2018)

JimW said:


> What good will that do when you can't show any proof of income? Don't lie, more often than not it will come back to bite you in the arse.



I strongly agree.  Landlords could quite easily find out that the company is no longer in business.  People who know how can find out just about anything they want to on the internet nowdays.  Fudging on applications just gets you labeled a fraud.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 28, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> For the apartment we rented in Colorado,* my wife listed a part-time job she was no longer working *and we got the apartment. Used the same job to get an apartment in North Carolina and here, with no problem. *Guess she put down the income she was (past tense) making.
> *
> Not for this thread, but *I’ve lied on an employment application (dates) with no problem. A company can’t check when the company is closed-shut down.
> *
> Our credit has to be good, since we still get offers for more credit cards, but don’t take them. An increase in credit, means a person has good credit.



Please remember that finding out information like you are talking about is MUCH easier now than it was just a few years ago.  Lying is a VERY bad idea.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 28, 2018)

Butterfly is right; it's easy for companies to verify employment dates.

CR, it's nice that whatever you did worked out for you. Point is that's not always the case and there is always the risk of getting caught.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 29, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> I strongly agree.  Landlords could quite easily find out that the company is no longer in business.  People who know how can find out just about anything they want to on the internet nowdays.  Fudging on applications just gets you labeled a fraud.



Understand what you are saying, but the business we plan on using...…….we still have a credit card that has that business name on and the cc is still valid. We buy a number of things at Staples using it, without a problem. 

Hopefully you and others do understand that, as far as the credit card goes, this old photography business is still going. 

Last time I lied on an employment application, about employment dates, was in 2003 (last job before retirement). Even that company done a background check on me and ended up hiring me.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 29, 2018)

CR, upthread you stated you wife gave false information about employment so you two could get an apartment.  

Not sure why you keep going around in circles about things. It's your life, so be it.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 29, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> CR, upthread you stated you wife gave false information about employment so you two could get an apartment.
> 
> Not sure why you keep going around in circles about things. It's your life, so be it.



Well, we knew she no longer worked for the is company and we wouldn't be using that company anymore. If we wanted to use something, we use the old small business that we use to have and still have a credit card for. Having a credit card for a business means, technically or not, the business is still valid.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 29, 2018)

Not "going around in circles about this", but just trying to explain why we did what we did. 

Another thing here...….before getting the apartment we have now, we did look at another complex and the manager asks us "are you employed?" We said "no, we just moved here." and she said, "I'm sorry, I can't rent to you without you being employed." So, we decided we needed to use my wife's old part-time employment again and it worked. Don't know how it has worked for getting three different apartments, but it has worked.


----------



## jujube (Jun 29, 2018)

Most people wouldn't come on here and brag about lying, but, hey, whatever floats your boat.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 29, 2018)

jujube said:


> Most people wouldn't come on here and brag about lying, but, hey, whatever floats your boat.



Not "bragging". Just something we had to do and I mentioned it. The forum is the one that went a little crazy over our decision to do it, like nobody on here has done any thing like that before. In fact, I'll be some have, just don't want to admit it, but that's up to them.

There is one area that I'm definitely NOT naïve in...…..thinking the entire world is truthful, honest, sincere, etc., etc.. Heck, that was the way my wife thought when I first met her. I changed that. But, her sister is constantly asking me "why" when she hears of some kind of killing in the U.S. Have no idea why she would think I'd know the "why" to all of them. I tell her what I've read and/or heard and she still doesn't understand why it happens.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 29, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Not "bragging". Just something we had to do and I mentioned it. The forum is the one that went a little crazy over our decision to do it, like nobody on here has done any thing like that before. In fact, I'll be some have, just don't want to admit it, but that's up to them.



So let's say that you and another person applied for a job or apartment and you both lied on your applications but the other guy had better lies and got the job or apartment over you, and you knew this, how would you feel? Would you congratulate the other guy? And let's say this keeps happening, the better liar kept winning the prize? And then everybody started lying because that's just way the world works?

And let's say that an applicant for a multi-family building lied on the application about being a felony involving violence and consequently was approved for the apartment and moved into the apartment next to you. How would you feel about that?

Honestly, I don't see how any property management wouldn't do a background check involving a credit report and criminal background report. That's just plain negligence for not caring about the other tenants in a building or even next door in a single family residence.

Maybe I just took my job too seriously. You know, so what.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 29, 2018)

Olivia said:


> So let's say that you and another person applied for a job or apartment and you both lied on your applications but the other guy had better lies and got the job or apartment over you, and you knew this, how would you feel? Would you congratulate the other guy? And let's say this keeps happening, the better liar kept winning the prize? And then everybody started lying because that's just way the world works?
> 
> And let's say that an applicant for a multi-family building lied on the application about being a felony involving violence and consequently was approved for the apartment and moved into the apartment next to you. How would you feel about that?
> 
> ...



Well, if the other person got the job or apartment, due to what they put down, more power to them. Only way I can look at it. 

As far as background checks go, I found out that many apartment complexes don't do a really in-depth check, because it cost to much money. They will do a background check, but not nearly as in-depth as most people think. 

Unless a person is applying for a city, county, state or federal job, most companies don't do an in-depth background check either. Now, if a person was to apply, like at a major aerospace company (McDonald Douglas perhaps), they would probably do a fairly good background check. 

My first background check, for employment was done in 2003 for a senior healthcare company. Before that job, I never once seen, an any application, where a person would have to sign for (agree) to a background check.  So, the companies that I worked for prior to 2003, there was no such thing as a "Background Check". Checking with the last employer, perhaps, but sometimes that wasn't even done by HR or Personnel. On a few jobs that I had, I was hired right after my interview. No background check was ever done and last employer never called. Right during the interview, "we'd like you to come to work for us, when can you start?" was said to me.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 29, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Well, we knew she no longer worked for the is company and we wouldn't be using that company anymore. If we wanted to use something, we use the old small business that we use to have and still have a credit card for. *Having a credit card for a business means, technically or not, the business is still valid.*


*


*No, it doesn't.  All it means is that the credit card is still valid, and the company hasn't checked lately to see if the company still exists.  I would bet my socks that YOU are the entity that is legally liable for that credit card, not any company.  You said earlier that you owned the business, which means to me that it was a sole proprietorship.  Credit card companies don't issue cards to sole proprietorships, they issue them to the owner.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 29, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Well, we knew she no longer worked for the is company and we wouldn't be using that company anymore. If we wanted to use something, we use the old small business that we use to have and still have a credit card for. *Having a credit card for a business means, technically or not, the business is still valid.*



That is just plain ridiculous.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 29, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> [/B]No, it doesn't.  All it means is that the credit card is still valid, and the company hasn't checked lately to see if the company still exists.  I would bet my socks that YOU are the entity that is legally liable for that credit card, not any company.  You said earlier that you owned the business, which means to me that it was a sole proprietorship.  Credit card companies don't issue cards to sole proprietorships, they issue them to the owner.



The city license we purchased for the company showed wife and I owned the business. The name on the credit card is the name of the business that we had the license for. We let the license expire and didn't renew it. Every time, including our upcoming purchase for printer ink, goes on that credit card. The credit card is still good and since it shows the name of the photography business on it, we could use that as employment...…..if we choose to.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 29, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> I would have a hard time believing that everyone in this forum has always told the truth about different things.
> 
> *Sometimes words like integrity, truthfulness and words like them have to be left outside the door in order to get some things.
> *
> ...



You clearly believe that the end justifies the means.  People who are honest and have true integrity do NOT leave such things outside the door.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 29, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> That is just plain ridiculous.



Not ridiculous, since we are still making purchases on the credit card and making monthly payments on it as well.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 29, 2018)

Not true about it being too expensive to do background checks. There is such a thing as signing up with a Tenant background check company and also with a Credit Check company. Also, if an applicant is really serious, they have no problem with being charged a reasonable background check fee. 

A company can hire you on the spot, but keep in mind there is a probation period where after a background check where the new hire can be fired immediately for whatever cause. And I personally called previous employers and also previous landlords. As far as previous landlords, I've had them criticize a previous tenant, for some really dumb reasons, and I've accepted them anyway. I look at the entire person and their background. I've accepted tenants who've had a foreclosure or who had no credit experience at all or whose credit report wasn't that great.  Of course, there are lies where there is no way to look that up, and they've become nightmares.  There is fiduciary responsibility. I'll bet you wouldn't like it at all if you found out that a violent felon or child molester ended up living next door to you. It didn't escape me that you never answered that question.

I in no way go along with your opinion that lying is perfectly okay if it benefits you personally. Times that but hundreds, thousands, or even millions of people doing the same. What kind of world would you prefer to live in?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 29, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> You clearly believe that the end justifies the means.  People who are honest and have true integrity do NOT leave such things outside the door.



Perhaps you don't, but there are many, many others that do...…..because they have to. It's not really a choice when something is needed. We aren't what some would call "dishonest" anymore. We have a totally valid credit card that has the name of a business (our business) on it and we can use that, if need be.


----------



## DaveA (Jun 29, 2018)

I think that the forum just hit a new low with this thread.   Of course that's only my opinion.

  Is this the lesson to impart to our kids and grandkids.  How we lied and cheated our way through life with the only concern being whether we would be caught or not.  incredible.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 29, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Not true about it being too expensive to do background checks. There is such a thing as signing up with a Tenant background check company and also with a Credit Check company. Also, if an applicant is really serious, they have no problem with being charged a reasonable background check fee.
> 
> A company can hire you on the spot, but keep in mind there is a probation period where after a background check where the new hire can be fired immediately for whatever cause. And I personally called previous employers and also previous landlords. As far as previous landlords, I've had them criticize a previous tenant, for some really dumb reasons, and I've accepted them anyway. I look at the entire person and their background. I've accepted tenants who've had a foreclosure or who had no credit experience at all or whose credit report wasn't that great.  Of course, there are lies where there is no way to look that up, and they've become nightmares.  There is fiduciary responsibility. I'll bet you wouldn't like it at all if you found out that a violent felon or child molester ended up living next door to you. It didn't escape me that you never answered that question.
> 
> I in no way go along with your opinion that lying is perfectly okay if it benefits you personally. Times that but hundreds, thousands, or even millions of people doing the same. What kind of world would you prefer to live in?



Never had a problem passing probation, even with wrong dates of employment on app. 

As far as a next door neighbor goes, I found out, from our complex manager, that a possible new tenant can't be told, when asked the question to a leasing person, who lives in the complex or next door to the apartment a new tenant wants. 

I can really see that my thread has gone in a different direction. All of the folks on here have their own personalities. Some people have to do what they have to do to survive. If that includes stretching the truth, so be it. 

If a person gets lucky, when a company fires them, they will state that the person was "laid-off" so the person can get UI. I've had that happen before and so has my wife. With a company stating that, the person doesn't have to write "fired" on the Reason For Leaving area, they put Laid-Off.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 29, 2018)

DaveA said:


> I think that the forum just hit a new low with this thread.   Of course that's only my opinion.
> 
> Is this the lesson to impart to our kids and grandkids.  How we lied and cheated our way through life with the only concern being whether we would be caught or not.  incredible.



Wife and I don't have to worry about kids or grandkids. Anyway, we all blame those same kids for all the drugs that kids use today, yet how bad was the drug situation at Woodstock and in Vietnam? There was all kinds of drugs, from LSD to heroin, to mj, to coke and on and on...…...back in the 60's and 70's. One thing for sure, the Baby Boomer generation wasn't nearly as "Angel" like as we appear to be today.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 29, 2018)

You definitely have a talent for taking what someone says and twisting it to make it look like in your favor. I've dealt with smooth talkers before. I'm done with this thread.


----------



## JimW (Jun 29, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Perhaps you don't, but there are many, many others that do...…..because they have to. It's not really a choice when something is needed. We aren't what some would call "dishonest" anymore. We have a totally valid credit card that has the name of a business (our business) on it and we can use that, if need be.




Like I said earlier in this thread and you didn't understand, "People usually end up living the life they've earned". What I meant by that is if you've made a life of lying and being deceitful to get what you want or need and think that's normal, then you end up living with other people who do the same. You can never really trust anyone and you're probably always looking over your shoulder. Most of all you'll never really achieve anything of great value in life living that way. Your life is spent living in average to below average apartments, driving average to below average vehicles, etc etc. I've seen this enough with people like that to know it holds true. Life is set up to reward people with what they've put into it. You usually get out what you've put in. If that's the life you're comfortable with, all the power to you.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 29, 2018)

> I'm done with this thread.



Me too.  Bye,


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 29, 2018)

JimW said:


> Like I said earlier in this thread and you didn't understand, "People usually end up living the life they've earned". What I meant by that is if you've made a life of lying and being deceitful to get what you want or need and think that's normal, then you end up living with other people who do the same. You can never really trust anyone and you're probably always looking over your shoulder. Most of all you'll never really achieve anything of great value in life living that way. Your life is spent living in average to below average apartments, driving average to below average vehicles, etc etc. I've seen this enough with people like that to know it holds true. Life is set up to reward people with what they've put into it. You usually get out what you've put in. If that's the life you're comfortable with, all the power to you.



So, this means that everyone on this forum never ever told a lie and have always been honest with everyone??

I haven’t spent my entire life doing this, just when I really thought I needed to. 

I have lived in nice, even brand new, apartments. Our last apartment was brand new, never been lived in. We bought a 2005 Dodge Durango in 2005....three months old. Bought a nice house that was only a few years old, but did end up selling it. 

Why on earth would you think that a person who has fibbed some in life, couldn’t live a descent life?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 29, 2018)

Funny, my wife really didn’t like me disclosing a couple of things in this thread, but did wonder why everyone was acting like “Angels” on this. “None of them have ever lied about something in their entire life?” she asked me. “Guess not” I laughed.


----------



## JimW (Jun 29, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> So, this means that everyone on this forum never ever told a lie and have always been honest with everyone??
> 
> I haven’t spent my entire life doing this, just when I really thought I needed to.
> 
> ...



What you consider to be a decent life and I consider to be a decent life are two different things. Having to lie on an apartment application when I'm retired doesn't quite make my top ten list of what constitutes a decent life. Like I said, if you're happy with it (and you obviously are) all the power to you.


----------



## jujube (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 29, 2018)

Well, I’m considering my thread CLOSED!! Again, thanks for the replies.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 3, 2018)

Where's "here" CR? I thought you still lived in Colorado (?!)   I wondered the same thing. A couple of years ago, I seriously considered moving to a senior building and letting my son's ex (my honorary daughter) and my two (youngest) grandchildren take this apartment. One reason is because she had several illnesses that caused her to be in and out of the hospital, thus losing time from work so was having a hard time keeping up with her rent, which was about three times what it costs to live here. I found out that applications for senior apartments ask too many personal questions about your financial business, ostensibly to determine who would be eligible for rent assistance. They also asked for the SS #.  I never would be willing to have that on the same forms with my financial information. When I went to one office to pick up an application, I noticed their file cabinet wasn't even locked. 

Blessedly, my Hon. daughter found a job with the city that has good benefits and time off. Her health also improved. She decided she needed more room than this apartment has, so I didn't have to go through filling out the applications.  Seniors in this area have to wait up to 4 years for an apartment. Every apartment rental office manager I called said wait time was a minimum of 2 years!  Public housing may have less wait time but I understand their list is very long as well.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 3, 2018)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Where's "here" CR? I thought you still lived in Colorado (?!)   I wondered the same thing. A couple of years ago, I seriously considered moving to a senior building and letting my son's ex (my honorary daughter) and my two (youngest) grandchildren take this apartment. One reason is because she had several illnesses that caused her to be in and out of the hospital, thus losing time from work so was having a hard time keeping up with her rent, which was about three times what it costs to live here. I found out that applications for senior apartments ask too many personal questions about your financial business, ostensibly to determine who would be eligible for rent assistance. They also asked for the SS #.  I never would be willing to have that on the same forms with my financial information. When I went to one office to pick up an application, I noticed their file cabinet wasn't even locked.
> 
> Blessedly, my Hon. daughter found a job with the city that has good benefits and time off. Her health also improved. She decided she needed more room than this apartment has, so I didn't have to go through filling out the applications.  Seniors in this area have to wait up to 4 years for an apartment. Every apartment rental office manager I called said wait time was a minimum of 2 years!  Public housing may have less wait time but I understand their list is very long as well.



We left Colorado in Oct 2007, but now making plans on returning, but to a different area (northern part). Or, possibly to Cheyenne, Wyoming.


----------



## mitchezz (Jul 6, 2018)

Trouble is once you admit/are caught out in a lie people start to wonder what other lies you've told.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 6, 2018)

mitchezz said:


> Trouble is once you admit/are caught out in a lie people start to wonder what other lies you've told.



Actually, nobody’s business on this forum. 
Anyway, wonder why so many here act like they’ve never/ever lied in their entire life.......yea, right!


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 6, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Actually, nobody’s business on this forum.
> Anyway, wonder why so many here act like they’ve never/ever lied in their entire life.......yea, right!&#55357;&#56847;



Oh, puhleeze.
If it's nobody's business on this forum why did you volunteer the information "on this forum"? Then you get all defensive. 

Whether or not others have lied at some point in their lives is not the issue.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 6, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> Oh, puhleeze.
> If it's nobody's business on this forum why did you volunteer the information "on this forum"? Then you get all defensive.
> 
> Whether or not others have lied at some point in their lives is not the issue.



Whatever! 
Looks like I’m going to leave this forum as well. Then I won’t get picked on anymore, which will make wife and I much, much happier. 

Bye everyone!


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 6, 2018)

Bye bye!


----------



## JimW (Jul 6, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Whatever!
> Looks like I’m going to leave this forum as well. *Then I won’t get picked on anymore,* which will make wife and I much, much happier.
> 
> Bye everyone!



:laugh:


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 6, 2018)

@ JimW

:lofl:


----------



## mitchezz (Jul 6, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Whatever!
> Looks like I’m going to leave this forum as well. Then I won’t get picked on anymore, which will make wife and I much, much happier.
> 
> Bye everyone!



You'll come back as you always do!


----------



## jujube (Jul 6, 2018)

mitchezz said:


> You'll come back as you always do!



Yep.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 7, 2018)

CR hasn't gone away; look at his profile. He was skulking around SF at 8:44am this morning. In fact, green dot indicates he's on the site right NOW.
:laugh:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 7, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> I would encourage you to stick with the truth and not puff up your rental application with phony sources of nonexistent income, it speaks to your character and could work against you if it is discovered by the property manager.
> 
> Millions of Americans live on Social Security and they all manage to find a place to live.
> 
> Good luck!



I agree Bea, I don't understand why seniors on SS can't rent an apartment these days.  I can't see lying on the application, but if CR and his wife want to do that, I'm sure they won't be the first or last to fudge on something like that.

 I initially skipped over this thread because it's been decades since I've lived in an apartment, so I'm out of the loop when it comes to 'applying' for one.  Back in the day you used to give your information, place of employment, etc. pre-pay for the first month's rent, and give one (or two) month's rent as a security deposit.  No background checks or anything like that in the olden days.  If you didn't pay your rent you were kicked out, and if you did any damage they kept your deposit.  Different times now, maybe they need to crackdown on potential renters?  Is there a shortage of apartments in certain areas, waiting lists, etc?


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 7, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> CR hasn't gone away; look at his profile. He was skulking around SF at 8:44am this morning. In fact, green dot indicates he's on the site right NOW.
> :laugh:


----------



## Olivia (Jul 7, 2018)

Makes me wonder why anyone would want to post about doing something that is essentially cheating and then says everybody does it. I'm thinking there is guilty feelings there. Otherwise why post something like that. I don't get it. Maybe to feel vindicated and not so bad? I'm thinking he really does feel guilty about it.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 7, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Makes me wonder why anyone would want to post about doing something that is essentially cheating and then says everybody does it. I'm thinking there is guilty feelings there. Otherwise why post something like that. I don't get it. Maybe to feel vindicated and not so bad? I'm thinking he really does feel guilty about it.



Actually, NOT gone (yet, anyway) and NOT guilty either. What’s that old saying folks, “sometimes, gotta do whatch gotta do”. We all have our reasons for things we do, or say, and many times, don’t care what others think. 

Only way we can and will look at it.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 7, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Actually, NOT gone (yet, anyway) and NOT guilty either. What’s that old saying folks, “sometimes, gotta do whatch gotta do”. We all have our reasons for things we do, or say, and many times, don’t care what others think.
> 
> Only way we can and will look at it.



So how far would you say anyone should one be able to take that point of view and behavior that "you gotta do whathcha you gotta do"? Is there a point where one has to not cross the line? That kind of thinking is nothing but a slippery slope. That's really what a lot criminals in their deeds feel the say way. Very dangerous way of thinking. Would you want everyone to feel the same way about their behavior and maybe some day you might be the victim of that kind of thought?


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 7, 2018)

uhoh......this will most likely continue for ....never mind.
Bye!  :whome:


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 7, 2018)

Olivia said:


> So how far would you say anyone should one be able to take that point of view and behavior that "you gotta do whathcha you gotta do"? Is there a point where one has to not cross the line? That kind of thinking is nothing but a slippery slope. That's really what a lot criminals in their deeds feel the say way. Very dangerous way of thinking. Would you want everyone to feel the same way about their behavior and maybe some day you might be the victim of that kind of thought?



Well, read here what Seabreeze wrote: "I'm sure they won't be the first or last to fudge on something like that." and she is 100% right.​


----------



## Olivia (Jul 7, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Well, read here what Seabreeze wrote: "I'm sure they won't be the first or last to fudge on something like that." and she is 100% right.​



To what extent is "fudging" okay with you? Where do you draw the line, and how are you able to even draw the line, when cheating is absolutely fine with you? And who others are you using to define the line over right and wrong for you. These are part of the questions that you have decided not worth for you to answer. Tells me  a lot of what you think about morals. And the scary part is that you don't think you did anything at all wrong. So you think everyone else are just fools when they don't lie? You're so special?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 7, 2018)

Olivia said:


> To what extent is "fudging" okay with you? Where do you draw the line, and how are you able to even draw the line, when cheating is absolutely fine with you? And who others are you using to define the line over right and wrong for you. These are part of the questions that you have decided not worth for you to answer. Tells me  a lot of what you think about morals. And the scary part is that you don't think you did anything at all wrong. So you think everyone else are just fools when they don't lie? You're so special?



We have morals, but there are those times when people just have to fib about something. I think Seabreeze understands, but I really don't understand why others don't. It's like folks here have a halo over their head and Angel wings. None of us are perfect. 

I had to do what I had to do to get a job...…...end of that story.
Wife and I wrote down what we had to in order to obtain an apartment, since we didn't have jobs...…..end of this story as well. 

You have your reasons for not doing certain things and we have our reasons for the things we deemed necessary to do. That's fair enough. In my book anyway. 

What I did and what we did worked for us...……..others don't have to do, but we chose to. Doesn't make us bad, just means that we needed, and got, what we needed.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 7, 2018)

No, it is not right and I'm not going to say it is because you think it is. What kind of world would it be if everyone thought it's perfectly fine do things like that. And it wasn't just "a lie", it was behavior!  The world is already enough of a hell hole as it is.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 7, 2018)

Olivia said:


> No, it is not right and I'm not going to say it is because you think it is. What kind of world would it be if everyone thought it's perfectly fine do things like that. And it wasn't just "a lie", it was behavior!  The world is already enough of a hell hole as it is.



Not everyone will agree with you and the same goes for us. 

Or, another saying, “to each their own”.

Guess you don’t know how much of society cheat and lie about things all the time. People sell cars all the time and when asked some questions about the car, they can easily be told lies about the condition......but, the seller sells the vehicle. Ever bought a “lemon” for a car from a used dealership? Many have. 

To a point, people who work in sales have to lie in order to make a living. A camera sales person will tell folks just how good a certain camera is, but one the consumer starts using the camera.....problems start! 

If a background check comes back “ok” concerning an apartment or job where a lie was put on the app, good for person that got the “ok, you’re hired” or “ok, you got the apartment.”
For whatever reasons, the person had to do whatever they had to do to get the job or apartment. Horray for them!

Well,  I’m now DONE with this thread. Continue replying, but for me, done!!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 7, 2018)

What I find distressing is when a poster tweaks morality to fit their needs, yet, on another forum, slams a poster who, in pain, reaches out for guidance. Yes, I can understand that the poster probably strayed, but perhaps there were extenuating circumstances. It seems hypocritical, and lacking in compassion to be overly judgemental and refuse to extend any empathy.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 7, 2018)

> Guess you don’t know how much of society cheat and lie about things all the time.


And if all the world thought the same, what a lovely world that would be. :dots:


----------



## jujube (Jul 7, 2018)

Olivia said:


> No, it is not right and I'm not going to say it is because you think it is. What kind of world would it be if everyone thought it's perfectly fine do things like that. And it wasn't just "a lie", it was behavior!  The world is already enough of a hell hole as it is.



+1, Olivia.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 7, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> What I find distressing is when a poster tweaks morality to fit their needs, yet, on another forum, slams a poster who, in pain, reaches out for guidance. Yes, I can understand that the poster probably strayed, but perhaps there were extenuating circumstances. It seems hypocritical, and lacking in compassion to be overly judgemental and refuse to extend any empathy.



Wasn’t going to reply anymore, but your reply compelled me to.

Big, MAJOR different between what we done and cheating on your spouse with absolutely no remorse. 

Your right, had no compassionate at all for what she was doing. Shalimar, would you cheat on a spouse??

She knew what she was doing and was looking for complete acceptance of doing it.

The way I see it, anyone can not like what we’ve done, but they weren’t in our situation.
People, like that lady, always look for compassionate and sympathizing people to validate what the do. We really don’t need validation. We know what we done and would do it again if the need called for it.

Are we hipacrates? Call us what you want, that’s your right. But, we still like Trump!!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 7, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Wasn’t going to reply anymore, but your reply compelled me to.
> 
> Big, MAJOR different between what we done and cheating on your spouse with absolutely no remorse.
> 
> ...



I don’t think we truly know whether the lady feels remorseful or not. I do know that Jesus forgave the adulteress. No, I would not cheat on a spouse, nor would I lie to get an apt, etc. I would understand that people in extreme situations/pain make poor choices, I am not in 

their shoes.  I may not agree with them, but I do feel compassion for their pain. I do not believe she was looking for 
validation, but advice on how to change her life. Condemnation is not helpful, often it pushes people to suicide, rather than to 

improve their lives. As for you liking Trump, I don’t understand what that has to do with this subject. In my book, your political beliefs are your own business.


----------



## mimento mori (Jul 7, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Wasn’t going to reply anymore, but your reply compelled me to.
> 
> Big, MAJOR different between what we done and cheating on your spouse with absolutely no remorse.
> 
> ...


No, you are not Hippocrates (the philosopher)  but there might be a little hypocrite in the way you explain things.  
Every time you have  little too much fun with the soap in the shower, it's a form of cheating. 
Every time you look at a young lass more than a couple of times and wondered...…..it's a form of cheating. 

Worse, every time you profess to be a believing individual and condemn another, you're condemning yourself as well.  
I looked at the thread in question and what I saw in your writing was utter nonsense and it was you, and not her who should have run off in shame!
Trump has nothing to do with your inability to have a little compassion about another nor does he have anything to do with your somewhat narcissistic values. 

S. Freud would have a wonderful time examining you and since I do believe this to be the case, my couch is always available to you for a minimal amount of $.


----------

